# Old Rock Quarry Find



## offtrail (Aug 13, 2016)

Was out hunting with the metal detector, hunting an old local sandstone quarry. What made it interesting was someone took the left behind sandstone and made a shelter...two shelters. On this day i was just going for a walk, i never waste a good walk so i'm always looking and hunting for interesting places. So after making a pretty cool find i make plans to go back with the detector. On my trip back i started at the two shelters and started getting hits. Nothing of value but way cool to me, found a pair of boot bottoms, a coffee pot, two large strips of leather.In one corner of the shelter the fire pit for cooking and staying warm. Went back sometime later and found another coffee pot. This one shelter must have been used a lot because the ashes went several feet deep. From what I've read about the local history, this quarry was used for it's sandstone...glass making and construction


----------



## botlguy (Aug 14, 2016)

Interesting story, keep 'em coming.

Jim


----------



## offtrail (Aug 14, 2016)

botlguy said:


> Interesting story, keep 'em coming.
> 
> Jim


Thanks...you should check out the old stone marker i found, it's in the same location as the quarry.


----------

